# GO VIA – Kitchener



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 20, 2019)

Here’s VIA #85……a number once used by the ‘International’ on this route via Guelph and Kitchener and onto London but instead of the of the ‘Superliner’ equipment it once had…..today’s train was an F40, former CP long-distance coach (getting pretty thread-bare!) and an LRC coach.

















I was travelling to Kitchener and VIA offers two trains a day each way. The new Light-Rail System in Kitchener provides a convenient way of getting to and from the hotel


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 20, 2019)

The next morning I returned to Toronto Union on GO which has greatly increased service on this 100km route with 6 trains in the morning between 5:20 and 7:50am + an afternoon and evening train.

https://www.gotransit.com/static_files/gotransit/assets/pdf/TripPlanning/FullSchedules/FS02112019/Table31.pdf


----------



## jiml (Nov 20, 2019)

They seem to be circulating the Budd coaches quite a bit lately. Saw an HEP-1 on an eastbound to Montreal or Ottawa yesterday, and as I mentioned in the trip report, there are 2 HEP-2's in the mixed Ocean consist. I guess with off-peak operations there is more flexibility.

Love your last shot btw... consider selling it to Metrolinx for advertising purposes.


----------

